# rollerteam motorhome



## rollerteam (Jul 9, 2010)

i have a 2001v van with a 1.9td engine could anybody tell what type of injection pump it has as i want 2 buy n chip for it


----------



## autosparks (Jul 9, 2010)

Can help you out but will need more detail.
Is your chassis a Fiat or some other breed, let me know and i can look on Autodata and tell you what you need to correctly identify your engine


----------



## rollerteam (Jul 10, 2010)

its a fiat ducato auto roller70 by rollerteam .thanks for replying mate as im not clued up on motorhomes its a 4berth as well i just feel it could do with a bit more torque and ive been told that a plug in tunin chip will do the trick cheers johnny alexander


----------



## autosparks (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi Johnny glad to help fellow motorhomer, i am new to this having owned a narrowboat for 7 years, sold it and bought Devon Saffire Mercedes last year.
Not new to Car Electonics, been in this game for 32 years in total, my van has been remapped as well. We need to know just what engine your Fiat has in it. Open the bonnet on look for a silver id tag on the bonnet slam rail, it has a engine number on it it will read something like 8140.43, if you cant find it let me have the reg no. of the van, but only if your happy to send it, I would recommend you do that by e-mail me personally just click on autosparks and send private message, then we can check if the vans injection system is electronically controlled, its around the period when they changed to ECU Control, I suspect from the model year that it is not ECU controlled injection, if thats the case then you cannot alter the engine tune.
Regards Paul.


----------



## rollerteam (Jul 10, 2010)

thanks paul will email u it tmorrow would go out now n get it but its pissin down here  cheers


----------



## autosparks (Jul 12, 2010)

Just to finish this thread off John e-mailed his engine code, checked and it is too early to be remapped, shame because it would have given him a lot more torque and better fuel consumption, just what he was looking for. Just for the record Fiat Ducatos became electronic controlled on the 2003 model year,
seems there might be some interest in you motorhomers remapping your engines, if theres enough interest I would be more than happy to post my do's and don't regarding this "black art" to make sure that you good people out there don't get hurt by rip offs,done properly it will add to your driving pleasure, badly..... well just don't go there.


----------



## autosparks (Jul 12, 2010)

Just to finish this thread off John e-mailed his engine code, checked and it is too early to be remapped, shame because it would have given him a lot more torque and better fuel consumption, just what he was looking for. Just for the record Fiat Ducatos became electronic controlled on the 2003 model year,
seems there might be some interest in you motorhomers remapping your engines, if theres enough interest I would be more than happy to post my do's and don't regarding this "black art" to make sure that you good people out there don't get hurt by rip offs,done properly it will add to your driving pleasure, badly..... well just don't go there.


----------

